# Here to improve life and marriage



## DryScreen1515 (9 h ago)

Hello all, I have been lurking here for several months wading through all the interesting topics and variety of views and decided to finally make an account of my own so I could potentially get some feedback/advice/perspective on my own topics. Out of curiosity, how many of your spouses know of you being active on here? Personally, I know my wife wouldn't be fond of me discussing personal matters on an online forum but I don't really have any friends or family I can have these type of conversations with. My goal here is to try improving my life and my marriage and maybe learning something new about myself along the way.


----------



## 'til i get it right (10 h ago)

Hello. My husband doesn't know (unless he does and he's not saying). 

I only signed on today, though I've been reading posts from time to time for years.

I also find this site interesting in so many ways. On some occasions, when most are bashing "that spouse," I think, gosh, I do that sometimes! LOL.

Most of the time, I try to play devil's advocate for the person being written about.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

welcome my wife knows but can't think why I am interested lol not her thing


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

These kind of forums can provide a lot of cathartic benefit by getting things off your chest as either rants or journalling.

As long as you are doing it for your own self-improvement, are honest and respectful in your discussion of your wife, I see it as no worse than confessions to a marriage counselor, provided you don't identify who you really are or provide too many clues. But that is something you need to decide. I crossed that line a long time ago. When I was recovering from a Sex Starved marriage on the MW Davis website I shared pretty much everything as a way of working through my anger, fears and heart ache. It was good therapy and got me to a place where I could make some significant changes in my life based on things I learned from others who had felt similar problems and what worked for them. It also helped me convince my wife to have a marriage counselor and sex therapist help us reconcile our marriage.

Good luck to you.


----------



## Bulfrog1987 (Oct 8, 2021)

DryScreen1515 said:


> Hello all, I have been lurking here for several months wading through all the interesting topics and variety of views and decided to finally make an account of my own so I could potentially get some feedback/advice/perspective on my own topics. Out of curiosity, how many of your spouses know of you being active on here? Personally, I know my wife wouldn't be fond of me discussing personal matters on an online forum but I don't really have any friends or family I can have these type of conversations with. My goal here is to try improving my life and my marriage and maybe learning something new about myself along the way.


My former husband would have been super pissed if he’d known I was in here in the last two years or so of our marriage. I was desperate to find advice on how to save my marriage.

I think it depends on your intentions. Are you looking for allies or are you truly looking for non-biased advice. My husband was always looking for others to gang up on me, so naturally he would be defensive to have known thinking I was doing the same. My motives were different however.

I pray for you to have the kind of relationship that’s open and safe enough you could be honest about being here. Chances are however that’s not the case if you’re here to begin with? Good luck and welcome.


----------



## DryScreen1515 (9 h ago)

I would want it to be and would hope it to be but doubt it is. Overall my marriage so far has been good. We have had our ups and downs and some difficult challenges but as today it's going well. I have a lot of things I want to discuss. Mostly personal issues involving my marital mistakes and anxiety induced fears that are probably not nearly as bad as I make them out to be. Currently I am short on personal time to chat about these issues so I'll be posting them at a later point. How likely would other reply here or should I open a thread on on of the message boards instead?


----------



## Bulfrog1987 (Oct 8, 2021)

DryScreen1515 said:


> I would want it to be and would hope it to be but doubt it is. Overall my marriage so far has been good. We have had our ups and downs and some difficult challenges but as today it's going well. I have a lot of things I want to discuss. Mostly personal issues involving my marital mistakes and anxiety induced fears that are probably not nearly as bad as I make them out to be. Currently I am short on personal time to chat about these issues so I'll be posting them at a later point. How likely would other reply here or should I open a thread on on of the message boards instead?


This looks to be more of a welcome post. You’ll want to post in particular categories based on your question or what you were sharing.


----------

